# 2013 Burton Ambush vs 2013 Burton Imperials



## Carlos10704 (Mar 17, 2011)

Wassup guys! So this is my third season snowboarding. (Well 2.5 really since last season I only went once.) and I decided to get a new set up. I used to have a 2011 Burton Joystick, 2011 Cartel EST Bindings, and 2011 Grail Boots. 

When I bought the boots, I didn't know what I was doing, so I bought them half a size too big. The first time I went riding this season it was like I was a beginner all over again. Food was shifting all over the boot, and board was a mission to control. So I said F it and bought a Burton Restricted Custom X and switched over the bindings. The real question here is about the boots. I bought Burton Imperials that got pretty comfortable after a day of wearing them around the house. I took the new set up on the mountain yesterday and was FLYING down the mountain with the most control I've ever had! I loved it. My only concern is that the boot is pretty stiff, and I eventually want to try park, you know, once I stop pussy-info out of jumps lol. The imperials are really light and very stiff. The ambushes are also very light but less stiff. Should I stick to my
Imperials or exchange them for the ambush?


----------

